# Which Mobile phone can produce best music quality?



## cool.dx.rip (May 12, 2013)

Guys,i was wondering does S4,HTC one ,SONY Z,BLACKBERRY Zen specially music focused sets like nokia 5800 xpress music etc powerful sets r really can produce best music quality like we have in PC speakers,headphones?There r price is much lower comparing with some good speakers headphones.
If not then why they say this set is good music experience  bla bla bla:shadedshu
Excuse my English
N:B:Admin guide me if i post wrong section


----------



## Fourstaff (May 12, 2013)

Short answer: nope, not even close


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Short answer: nope, not even close



^Best answer.


----------



## Nick259 (May 13, 2013)

If you're talking about the integrated speakers then there's no way they will ever be as good as a set of PC speakers. They are too small to have any sort of real bass impact and their design is different. As for the audio processing equipment, some can be very decent. For instance the iphone 4 sounds significantly better than my pc's integrated audio because from what I understand it has a pretty good DAC. When the advertising talks about a good audio experience I assume it is referring to the internal components rather than the speakers. Some phones also have integrated headphone amplifiers to enhance the sound (HTC windows phone 8X comes to mind).


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2013)

even if you buy one of these phones, you're still going to need a decent set of headphones to get high end audio.


you need quality music (not a low quality MP3), a quality DAC (be it a PC sound card, smart phone, PMP, etc), and then you need quality headphones.



theres no magical 'best' in any of those categories.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2013)

Some use the headphone wire for FM radio.  Other than that, I'd say they're all average at best.


----------

